# [risolto]montare l'hd di un pc da remoto tramite porte com

## abaddon83

Come da topic, è possibile fare una cosa del genere?

mi potreste dare una mano?

thx

----------

## xchris

intendi montare l'hd di un altro pc attraverso la seriale, giusto?

usi ppp per stabilire la connex di rete e poi lo esporti con NFS

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

mi dai su dritte sul ppp?

----------

## xchris

dai un occhio qui:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/direct.html

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

il problema è che quando lancio pppd da console da solo mi iniziano ad uscire strani segni... quando lo lancio tramite questo script non succede nulla....

```

#! /bin/sh

# Elaboratore A

IP_REMOTO="192.168.200.1"

IP_LOCALE="192.168.100.1"

PERIFERICA="/dev/modem"

VELOCITA="115200"

C_FLUSSO="crtscts"

/usr/sbin/pppd \

    mru 576 \

    mtu 576 \

    lock \

    passive \

    local \

    $C_FLUSSO \

    $IP_LOCALE:$IP_REMOTO \

    $PERIFERICA \

    $VELOCITA \

    noauth \

    refuse-chap \

    refuse-pap \

    persist

```

che sbaglio? i moduli li ho caricati nel kernel...

----------

## xchris

lanciando pppd da solo e' normale che puti un po' di schifezze  :Smile: 

perche' cerca di comunicare attraverso il tuo terminale (non corretto)

per il tuo script controlla che esiste il tuo device seriale e controlla con ps -e | grep pppd che il demone sia in ascolto sulla tua seriale.

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

come faccio a capire che device ho? in dmesg non mi pare di vedere nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> come faccio a capire che device ho? in dmesg non mi pare di vedere nulla 

 

controlla sul kernel

```

grep SERIAL_8250  /usr/src/linux/.config

```

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

mi restituisce sta cosa qua...

bash-2.05b# grep SERIAL_8250  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

e non ho idea se è bene o male...

inoltre su entrambi i pc se faccio ifconfig non mi compare ppp0

help  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

a quanto pare il supporto per le seriali e' builtin nel kernel

usa come device /dev/ttyS0 e assicurati che usi la COM 1

poi lancia lo script

e controlla che pppd sia attivo

```

ps -ef | grep pppd

```

se vedi il processo attivo sei a posto

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

mi restituisce questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ./ppp.sh
> 
> bash-2.05b# ps -ef | grep pppd
> ...

 

mi pare attiva...

unica domanda come mi connetto tra i 2 pc?

----------

## xchris

a questo punto siamo sicuri che la seriale funziona.

Se segui l'howto che ti ho postato e' scritto molto bene.

Lanci gli script sulle 2 macchine (sono leggermente diversi!!) e poi provi a pingare attraverso il cavo.

A quel punto passi al howto di nfs  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

mi sento stupido  ma a me non va un tubo... seguendo la guida ho scritto:

pppd -detach crtscts lock defaultroute 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS3 38400 noauth &

e mi da questo msg:

bash-2.05b# pppd -detach crtscts lock defaultroute 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS3 38400

Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

ioctl(PPPIOCGFLAGS): Bad file descriptor

stesso errore se tolgo defaultrouter

non so piu' che fare

----------

## xchris

/dev/ttyS0? o 3 come hai riportato?

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

si scusami gli errori li dava con il devise "3" ora ho provato con quello giusto, non da errori, pero' non mi si crea comunque la periferica ppp0 in ifconfig e non riesco a pingarmi  :Sad: 

c'è per caso un ordine con cui lanciare i comandi pppd [ecc..] sui 2 pc?

----------

## abaddon83

ecco alcune info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# pppd -detach crtscts lock 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS0 38400 noauth &
> 
> [1] 15441
> ...

 

e questo è l'output di pppstat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# pppstats
> 
> pppstats: nonexistent interface 'ppp0' specified
> ...

 

mente sull'altro pc mi compare qualche cosa...

vi prego c'è qualche cosa da fare su gento?? lanciare qualche script all'avvio o robe simili?

----------

## xchris

prova a postare questo

```

grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config

```

e' possibile che il tuo kernel non abbia il supporto a ppp

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

ecco qua:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_PPP=m
> 
> # CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set
> ...

 

----------

## xchris

dovrebbe essere a posto.

potresti provare a fare un lsmod per vedere se effettivamente i moduli sono caricati (dovrebbe caricarli all'occorrenza)

Se come immagino li carica allora propendo per un problema sulle seriali.

Fai questa prova:

PC A: cat /dev/ttyS0

PC B: echo "OK FUNZIONA" > /dev/ttyS0

se la comunicazione seriale funziona dovresti vedere il msg sul PC A.

ciao

----------

## xchris

nota stupida..

ma sai che con questo link avrai cmq delle prestazioni "penose" ?

e' indispensabile?

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ash-2.05b# lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

e il messagio se lo mandano (figata non lo sapevo  :Razz:  )

che mi invento ora?  :Sad: ([/quote]

----------

## abaddon83

 *xchris wrote:*   

> nota stupida..
> 
> ma sai che con questo link avrai cmq delle prestazioni "penose" ?
> 
> e' indispensabile?
> ...

 

si...

il pc a cui mi voglio connettere è un portatile 486 senza scheda di rete o modem e ha solo il lettore floppy -.- 

io devo spedirlgi 64mb ma non lo metto quel file su 68 floppy....

----------

## xchris

ok comprendo..

prova ad abbassare la velocita' a 9600 su entrambi i pc.

(ormai andiamo ad esclusione...)

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

ti ringrazio per la pazienza

purtroppo ancora nulla  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# pppd -detach crtscts lock 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS0 9600 noauth &
> 
> [1] 17369
> ...

 

stesso codice su entrambi i pc, invertendo gli ip, sul portatile dice che il devise ppp0 è stato registrato anche se con ifconfig non lo si vede..., sul pc da cui scrivo invece non dice nulla

----------

## xchris

non usare la & finale per ora... almeno non ti riamangono appesi i processi e li puoi interrompere. (visto che sei in decisa fase di debugging)

prova con questa sintassi

```

pppd -detach local noauth crtscts lock 192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2 /dev/ttyS0 9600

```

switchando sempre gli ip

P.S.: prova eliminando anche crtscts!

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

uhmm qualche cosa è cambiato e forse pure in meglio o_O a te la sentenza...

è avvenuta l stessa cosa in entrambe le macchine

bash-2.05b# pppd -detach local noauth lock 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS0 9600

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

----------

## xchris

se quello che ti interessa e' solo passare un file puoi usare metodo alternativo:

PC A:

cat bigfile > /dev/ttyS0

PC B: (486)

cat /dev/ttyS0 > bigfile

cmq a questo punto andrei in fondo  :Smile: 

cosi' almeno il 486 potra' andare in rete  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

beh se si riesce a farlo andare in rete sarebbe ottimo...

dipende da te questo pero'.. se hai voglia di smazzarti sto problema  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

sto bootando un vecchio pc  :Smile: 

faccio qc prova e ti dico

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

ti ringrazio

----------

## xchris

ok forse (ma dico forse) ci siamo

immagino che sul 486 non ci sia gentoo ma una distro + vecchia.

corretto? (dimmi di si  :Smile:  )

usano diverso ppp e sul 486 non e' supportato deflate!

quindi sulla macchina gentoo lanciaalo cosi'

```

pppd -detach local nodeflate noauth 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS1 9600

```

ciao

----------

## xchris

ed eventualmente togliamo anche bsdcompression

con 

```

pppd -detach local nodeflate nobsdcomp noauth 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS1 9600

```

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

macchina gentoo:

bash-2.05b# pppd -detach local nodeflate nobsdcomp noauth 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS0 9600

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

486 con Debian Woody

se lancio lo stesso comando escono scritte assurde o_O mntree se lancio il comando senza le ultime agiunte da l'errore sopra

----------

## xchris

ok ...

della serie.."proviamo tutto"

(anche perche' sulle mie 2 macchine funziona gia' cosi')

aggiungi anche passive alle opzioni su entrambi i pc

ciao

----------

## xchris

gia' che ci siamo aggiungi anche debug  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

guardando il debug si vede che il 486 manda e riceve mentre Gentoo manda e basta senza ricevere mai nulla...

----------

## abaddon83

il firewall è un totalmente aperto

----------

## xchris

c'e' qc che non quadra  :Smile: 

che versione di pppd hai su woody e gentoo?

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

entrambe 2.4.1

----------

## xchris

prova a postare un po' di 

/var/log/daemon.log sotto gentoo

ciao

P.S.: visto che sono cmq versioni recenti metti il comando per disbilitare le compressioni su entrambi i lati.Facilitera' la vita quando si decideranno di comunicare

----------

## abaddon83

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: using channel 10

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: Using interface ppp0

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x301b2214> <pcomp> <accomp>]

May 24 00:27:55 blackstar last message repeated 9 times

May 24 00:27:58 blackstar pppd[9132]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Terminating on signal 2.

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Connection terminated.

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Exit.

----------

## xchris

sembra che woody non risponda...

controlla anche il suo log.

se pure su woody hai gli stessi log sembra che non possano comunicare.

(e a questo punto mi domando come abbia fatto a funzionare la prova con cat)

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

woody non dice nulla... in quel file di log dice solo che non riesce a caricare il modulo char-majot-108

e nulla di +

----------

## xchris

controlla in /var/log/messages

----------

## abaddon83

in messages i log son simili a Gentoo solo che non compare la riga dei send che aveva invece gentoo

una cosa tipo questa:

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: using channel 10

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: Using interface ppp0

May 24 00:27:28 blackstar pppd[9132]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0

May 24 00:27:58 blackstar pppd[9132]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

May 24 00:27:58 blackstar pppd[9132]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Terminating on signal 2.

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Connection terminated.

May 24 00:28:46 blackstar pppd[9132]: Exit.

----------

## xchris

ultimo test per stasera  :Smile: 

PC GENTOO: cat /dev/ttyS0

PC WOODY: solito comando pppd

vediamo se sputa fuori un po' di chars incomprensibili (dovrebbe)

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

dunque:

se metto in ascolto il woody ricevo qualche cosa solo quando butto giu' in gentoo ppp e poi rimando un echo e ottengo caaratteri strani seguiti dall'echo.

Es.

)=/)/ /(=)((= U=J)(?=(=(M=ciao

il contrario, quindi in asoclto gentoo

non ottengo i caratteri strani ma solo il ciao dell'echo finale.

quindi sembra che gento non riesca  a ricevere o woody a spedire...

----------

## xchris

Sotto Woody avevi messo debug?

Dobbiamo vedere un po' di log su woody

ciao

P.S.: posta esattamente le righe che scrivi su entrambe le macchine

sembra che woody non mandi pppd sulla seriale..

----------

## abaddon83

eccole:

Gentoo:

pppd -detach local passive nobsdcomp nodeflate debug noauth 192.168.0.101:192.168.0.100 /dev/ttyS0 9600

Woody:

pppd -detach local passive nobsdcomp nodeflate debug noauth 192.168.0.100:192.168.0.101 /dev/ttyS0 9600

----------

## xchris

veramente mi lascia perplesso :S

a me cosi' funziona senza pb.

Hai la posbilita' di installare un gcc nuovo su woody? (magari ricompilato con lo stesso source di gentoo)

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

la vedo dura...

senti potrebbe essere il cavo?

----------

## xchris

mi sembra strano a dire il vero.

potresti testarlo tra le tue 2 seriali su gentoo  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> senti potrebbe essere il cavo?

 

Per vedere quello dovrebbe bastare il suggerimento che xchris ti ha proposto qualche post fa:

```

PC A:

cat bigfile > /dev/ttyS0

PC B: (486)

cat /dev/ttyS0 > bigfile 

```

----------

## abaddon83

CI SIAMO RIUSCITIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!

bastava mettere un:

nocrtscts

-_-''

Ringrazio:

xchris per la grande pazienza e per il grande aiuto che mi ha dato^^

xchris hai creato probabilmente l'how-to sul ppp piu' approfondito che esista su sto Topic^^

Grazie ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> xchris hai creato probabilmente l'how-to sul ppp piu' approfondito che esista su sto Topic^^
> 
> 

 

Si devo dire che questo topic é un interessante lettura  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> CI SIAMO RIUSCITIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
> 
> bastava mettere un:
> 
> nocrtscts
> ...

 

ma poooooorca puzzola...

me lo sono proprio dimenticato... AARG  :Smile: 

l'avevamo tolto all'inizio e poi dimenticato.

La cosa curiosa e' che a me funziona senza pb (cavo diverso?)

Suggerisco a questo punto di fare un passo alla volta:

- togliere nobsdcomp

- togliere nodeflate

- alzare la velocita'

uno alla volta mi raccomando  :Smile: 

complimenti anche per la tua tenacia  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

una domanda:

il cavo l'hai costruito tu usando solo 3 contatti?

GND

TX

RX

o e' un cavo standard?

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

il cavo non l'ho costruito io, l'ho trovato in casa già fatto. era quello che si usava per collegare il pc alla centralina dell'allarme  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> una domanda:
> 
> il cavo l'hai costruito tu usando solo 3 contatti?
> 
> 

 

Se non ricordo male ne dovrebbero bastare due... almeno cos^ era il cavo che veniva usato (nella notte dei tempi.... quando le eth costavano una cifra!) per giocare a Doom con 2 PC.

----------

## xchris

mi sembra strano.

in teoria il cavo seriale + semplice dovrebbero avere 2 fili + massa. (quindi 3)

(anche se la teoria dice che con 2 fili ci fai passare tutto  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> (anche se la teoria dice che con 2 fili ci fai passare tutto  )
> 
> 

 

Daniele Giacomini sembra essere daccordo con te.

Mi sa che la vecchiaia si sta facendo sentire   :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

ottima guida!

il miglior testo da sempre... Appunti di informatica libera  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

